# Serrasalmus irritans?



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has a Serrasalmus irritans. What are they like? Are they pretty rare?


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

No I don't have one. But yes, they are pretty rare. They are one of the smallest piranhas.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Not me.


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/irritans.html


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes they are rare. i've heard that they are highly aggressive. sorry but i dont have one. if you want one contact george at sharkaquarium.com or ron at fishpost.com.
wes


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Pic from opefe was from a member, either here or pfish, that got a rhom and it turned out to be a irritan.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They're not all that rare in the hobby. They pop up every now and then.

One of the smallest serrasalmus if not the smallest. Primarily fin eaters but take flesh as well. Mine was one of the more aggressive piranhas I've kept and I've heard the same from others who've kept them.

Sorry, can't seem to find a picture. I know I had one.


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

You can usually always buy one form someone, so they are not that rare, they are more expensive than most other piranha, but that's because they're so cool!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i got one im selling for 150. he is just about if not full grown.
View attachment 52144
View attachment 52144
let me know. it is a great price, im also open to trades.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> i got one im selling for 150. he is just about if not full grown.
> View attachment 52144
> View attachment 52144
> let me know. it is a great price, im also open to trades.
> [snapback]925727[/snapback]​


I would post the above pics in the species ID forum to see if it really is an irritan, as I wasnt so sure when I saw them in the picture forum. link to thread

Anyway, I have an irritan and he is real aggressive. There is a video in my signature, and here is a pic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2 year old thread guys....I doubt he is still in the market.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> 2 year old thread guys....I doubt he is still in the market.
> [snapback]926316[/snapback]​


i really hate it when people bring up old threads i dont really ever check the date but thas fine cause i dont find the old ones damn ittt damn itttt damn itttt


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> hiphopn Posted Today, 01:52 PM
> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Mar 9 2005, 02:34 PM)
> 2 year old thread guys....I doubt he is still in the market.
> 
> i really hate it when people bring up old threads i dont really ever check the date but thas fine cause i dont find the old ones damn ittt damn itttt damn itttt


Me too!


----------

